
Dr Dobbs - F#: Putting the 'Fun' into 'Functional' - ckcin
http://www.drdobbs.com/visualstudio/224400710
======
mustpax
This link does 2 redirects just to add a session id to the URL. What bad HTTP
form...

------
aerique
I see the MicroSoft marketing machine is churning at max power...

